# romex 2-wire, with black & red conductors underneath jack



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I havent seen that particular combination, but I have seen white, black and red with no ground many times. Usually cloth jacket.

~Matt


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i have not


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

No I haven't, what size were the conductors?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

no.. never have seen it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black and red? Sounds like you've got your hands on some Canadian product.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Black and red? Sounds like you've got your hands on some Canadian product.


honestly is their anything you have not worked with that you know of


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*don't drink, then write a thread.*

And that just after one beer. Sorry guys, me bad.

The headline should had read, "White & Red conductors underneath jacket." and not Black & Red.

THANKS for your reply posts.

This cable must had been MFG. on a Monday.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

We have/had (not sure if they still make/use it) a #12 red/black c/w bare ground that was used for baseboard heating.

Sorta like the 3 wire bx that has a green insulated wire as well as a bare wire for I.G. circuits.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> We have/had (not sure if they still make/use it) a #12 red/black c/w bare ground that was used for baseboard heating.
> 
> Sorta like the 3 wire bx that has a green insulated wire as well as a bare wire for I.G. circuits.


Yep, there is still red/black 12/2 + ground for baseboard heat. Also 10/2 like this for central air conditioners or water heaters...but I've never heard of red and white together.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Yep, there is still red/black 12/2 + ground for baseboard heat. Also 10/2 like this for central air conditioners or water heaters...but I've never heard of red and white together.


18/2 red/white for stats is all I've ever seen.


----------

